# Wolf Guard with terminator armour and power armour



## jujumann (Jan 28, 2007)

I was thinking of fielding 5 wolf guard in terminator armour, 2 with thunder hammer and storm shield, 2 with two wolf claws, 1 with heavy flamer and power fist, then 5 in power armour, 3 with power weapon and then 2 with power fists.

I only thought of mixing stuff to get more attacks in of the same quality but at a cheaper price.
Would it work?
thoughts?


----------



## Jono (Feb 2, 2010)

it would but I would also think about using some combi weapons and such mixed in there too for the best possible wound allocation.

I will add though that its too many points, and too many special weapons in that unit... What it assaults will die, leaving you to take a round of shooting in return. Crippling your opponent but not outright killing them is normally more beneficial that rolling over them. Beating your opponent in their assault phase is what you want, so you get your consolodate, then get to move and then assault in your own turn and you wont get shot up. 


On a final note, space wolf termi's and wolf guard in general work great as a combi weapon platform, but once you start loading them out with TH's and SS's they quickly become more expensive than their SM or BA counterparts. I find the best use for WG termi's is throw in a mix of combi weapons, 2 plas and 2 melta and a heavy flamer (or cyclone ML to guard your LF's ) and load it out so 1 melta guy has a WC one has a PW, and do the same with combi plas guys. This gives you 5 unique guys in a squad for wound allocation, an they cost less than a squad of SM or BA termi;s and pack a damn good punch


----------



## jujumann (Jan 28, 2007)

ah good idea, yeah I made a list of a lot of possible configurations, and everything is more expensive besides terminator armour with power weapon. It's a bargain that way, and anything besides combi-weapons make things to expensive, and regular wolf guard given power weapons is only 5 points behind simply giving them terminator armour.


----------

